# ESPN App?



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

Is there an ESPN app on Roamio? Perhaps I'm not seeing it. 

Anyone have a workaround?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

There is not one at this time. Maybe someday in the future there will be, but who knows. If you really want an ESPN app, I would suggest just getting a Roku. There are several other choices as well:

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/apps


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Ask ESPN, it is up to service providers to write their own app.


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

Unfortunate. We have an AppleTV, so I guess we're good, but I would rather not switch between the boxes. The good part of TiVo is it brings everything together. Having to switch over is cumbersome, but the solution I suppose.

So if we wanted to pester ESPN to get a TiVo app, how would we go about doing that?


----------

